# Fina Conversion Process



## Phred (Feb 26, 2005)

I am tying an experiment to create a transdermal fina.  I understand the process of breaking down the pellets in Heet, filter and stripping the ester with lye, flushing, etc.  However, I am at a loss as to the quantities of lye solution to strip off the esters.  

If I use 6 oz of Heet for 2 carts of Fina, what will I need in terms of a solution of lye (consentration and amount)?  

I have also read that stripping off the ester is not needed, in which case I will just disolve in Heet, filter and dry.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't think you find the answer in the supplement forum.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 27, 2005)

Yo have fina and test confused.


----------



## Phred (Feb 28, 2005)

I thought I had (or maybe it is better say "should") cleave the ester from the Fina.  I would be using pellets (Finaplix-H).  So the Heet (MA) is to breakdown and seperate the binders.  My understanding is the ester is still in the solution and the lye would cleave the ester (the fina would crystalize out of the solution).

I have also read once dissolved in the MA, you can filter and just let the MA evaporate. Then add the remaining dried powder to a transdermal solution.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2005)

Fina comes out as an acetate.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2005)

You can get Fina enanthate, but it is made from powder, not pellets.


----------



## Phred (Mar 1, 2005)

OK.  I understand it better now.  I was looking at a lot of different sources and some were using powders in lieu of pellets and I was confusing the process for each as being the same or similar.  Thx.


----------

